# We finally recorded something...



## Chopper (Feb 3, 2011)

My band (The Monarch Project) just finished recording two song at Catherine North Studios. They were mastered in New York by Joe Lambert and we're now sending the tracks off to Nashville to be pressed onto a 7". It's a fun process and a first for myself and the rest of the guys (getting vinyl pressed). Anyways, we let our engineer use one of our songs on his Soundcloud to show his clients so it's up and we just want to get it out there for people to hear. Here's the link:

Desire - The Monarch Project by marconemusic on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Cheers!


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Like the song a lot. Vocals could have been slightly more prominent as with bass but overall a keeper. Might just be my computers speaker so take it with a grain of salt.

Regards,


----------

